# Partner (Defacto) Offshore 309/100 Visa



## CyricScott (Mar 15, 2009)

My partner and I are in the process of compiling our paperwork and evidence for our visa before I leave Australia in December. I have a list of questions in the hopes that this wonderful collective of information can provide some insight and advice.

These are the items we currently have, and questions about each item will be in brackets next to it:

-30+ photos (Should I add captions to the photos? Is 30 not enough or too many?)

-43 emails sent while we were separated (Should I annotate these with the circumstances that produced them? Some of them are songs and poems I had written for her, along with a recount of a dream that may not make much sense on it's own. Should I type the annotation on A4 and staple it to the relevant email?)

-Our personal statements (Currently rough drafts and being reworked as time permits)

-888 Family and friends statements (We were planning on 4 but I read that 8 is the optimal number, is this true?)

-Receipts for purchase I've made for the household such as groceries, bills, petrol, needed items. (We do not have a joint back account at this time, will the receipts be enough?)

-Phone records from when I was in the US, of which there are 50 or more pages showing regular daily calls. (I have mutual calls between us highlighted, good idea or no?)

-Birthday cards sent from her family and my own while I was staying in Australia (I read it was better to send copies and not the originals?)

-Invitations and thank you notes for attending various functions (3 birthdays, a wedding, a Grand Final party, and an Engagement party)

-Medical and Police Checks

-A copy of our rental agreement (She added me to our lease upon my arrival)

Now for more general questions:

We purchased a dog together and we are wondering the best way to include him within our application? We love him to bits and feel that he demonstrates a strong commitment with our shared caring for him (vet bills etc.) Will the government even care that we've added a dog to our family?

I've been looking at evidence for showing a joint relationship (mostly financial) and all I have to provide are a mountain of receipts. We do not currently have a joint bank account. We do not currently have wills either. Should we buy will kits and create wills before I leave Australia? What else can we provide for evidence to strengthen our application? (I would marry her in a second if I could, but this is not an option for same-sex couples at this time)

Once we have compiled all of our evidence and applications, what is the best way to package and send it off. We currently have it semi-organized on our kitchen table, but it just seems like a mass of paper. Is there anything we can do to make it seem more organized and personal?

Now for a little background about my partner and myself:

We met online through a mutual friend in November of 2008. We became best friends and she came to vacation with me in the states for 3 weeks in August of 2009. It was then we decided that a life without each other was unacceptable. I filed for a working holiday visa and arrived the first week of December 2009. We've been together for a year and 3 months after a year of very close friendship.

Any advice you can provide would be immensely helpful. We just have concerns about not having enough evidence and are looking for ideas/suggestions on what else we might include to support us. 

Thank you for your time!
-Ric


----------



## Zultan (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi, let me try and add address your questions in order. I've recently been through an offshore application for my defacto spouse visa.

-30+ photos (Should I add captions to the photos? Is 30 not enough or too many?)

*Personally, I believe that 30 photos is too many. My agent advised that Aussie immigration don't consider them to be strong evidence, as all they prove is that you posed for a photo together. Australia House in London, advises people:
Please do not send us video tapes or photograph albums. If you would like to support your claims with photographs, please choose a representative selection and make a photocopy. *

-43 emails sent while we were separated (Should I annotate these with the circumstances that produced them? Some of them are songs and poems I had written for her, along with a recount of a dream that may not make much sense on it's own. Should I type the annotation on A4 and staple it to the relevant email?)

*Again Australia House advises: If you wish to send examples of correspondence, please be very selective and send copies only.*

-888 Family and friends statements (We were planning on 4 but I read that 8 is the optimal number, is this true?)

*The Official partner migration Booklet http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1127.pdf states that two stat decs are all that is required. We sent in three, one from each of our mums and a mate (only my partner's mother is an Aussie). *

-Receipts for purchase I've made for the household such as groceries, bills, petrol, needed items. (We do not have a joint back account at this time, will the receipts be enough?)

*How will these receipts show that you are living together as a couple? Are any of them addressed to you where you are co-habiting?*

-Phone records from when I was in the US, of which there are 50 or more pages showing regular daily calls. (I have mutual calls between us highlighted, good idea or no?)

*Again Australia House advises: If you wish to send examples of correspondence, please be very selective and send copies only.*

-Birthday cards sent from her family and my own while I was staying in Australia (I read it was better to send copies and not the originals?)

*Not sure where you read that? Do you have envelopes (with a date postmark) addressed to you both?*

-A copy of our rental agreement (She added me to our lease upon my arrival)
*This is great evidence!*

We purchased a dog together and we are wondering the best way to include him within our application? We love him to bits and feel that he demonstrates a strong commitment with our shared caring for him (vet bills etc.) Will the government even care that we've added a dog to our family?

*Are the vet bills addressed to you both? The best way to introduce him otherwise is in your personal statements*

I've been looking at evidence for showing a joint relationship (mostly financial) and all I have to provide are a mountain of receipts. We do not currently have a joint bank account. We do not currently have wills either. Should we buy will kits and create wills before I leave Australia? What else can we provide for evidence to strengthen our application? (I would marry her in a second if I could, but this is not an option for same-sex couples at this time)

*You should definitely write wills. As a committed couple it makes sense to be prepared should the worst happen. Same-sex marrige may not exist in Australia, but any defacto couple living in ACT, NSW, TAS or VIC can register their relationship with the state - in doing so the 12 month living together requirement is waivered, it is also considered strong evidence of your relationship*

Once we have compiled all of our evidence and applications, what is the best way to package and send it off. We currently have it semi-organized on our kitchen table, but it just seems like a mass of paper. Is there anything we can do to make it seem more organized and personal?

*Australia House in London advises :How Should I Put My Application Together?
Please do not make complex collations of your application papers. We waste a lot of time (and risk injury to life and limb) deconstructing applications which have been extensively stapled or artfully put together in complex folders with indexes, dividers and tabs. Do not use plastic inserts. Please leave the papers, loosely divided by slide-on paper clips if you feel it is absolutely necessary, in a simple stack. Application form on the top; sponsorship form next; key personal documents next (birth and marriage certificates etc); formal statutory declarations next; and other supporting documents last.*

From reading your general information it appears you're preparing to submit you application in December, offshore, after you have been living together for 12 months? I presume you know that you can apply for the same visa onshore?

Also, I wouldn't get too hung up on receipts. What DIAC are looking for is evidence that you're living at the same address for the 12 months preceding your application. This could be your individual bank statement/mobile phone/utility bills addressed to you at the same address.

Here's what I submitted as evidence of my relationship:

Certified (some by a magistrate/some by a local solicitor)

* Confirmation of Death in Service payment from my partner to me
* Confirmation of Death in Service payment from my me to partner
* Partner's car insurance with me as named driver
* My car insurance partner as named driver
* Joint mortgage offer
* Remortgage correspondence from conveyancing solicitor
* First joint bank statement
* Council Tax bill from 2008
* Mine, my partner's and son's passport & birth certs

Uncertified

* Numerous travel and holiday itineraries going back to 2002
* Invoice from nursery addressed to both of us
* Amex statement showing partner's supplementary card on my account
* Stat decs (Our's, Both mums, A friend).
* Personal statement from me about my criminal record
* 3 x Character Refs from Friends saying i'm upstanding and no longer a crim!
* Partner's employer reference, job profile and a recent p60

Finally, I've quoted Australia House's advice a couple of times. Here is the full email they sent me: The Joy of Emigration: A Useful Email

Let me know if this has created more questions than it has answered and I'll try untangle my garble.


----------



## CyricScott (Mar 15, 2009)

thank you so much for your reply. I've been researching for months and this has probably been the most beneficial reading I've done so far. 

For the reciepts, they are all from local stores and show that I've purchased groceries, a computer after my partner's ceased working, and general home expenses since my arrival. 

Can you think of a source where we can see in writing that registering our relationship will waive the 12 month cohabitation requirement?

I've spent a great deal of time on the phone with immigration, and my partner and I thought we exhausted all of the options. I was told there were no options left and that my best option was to let my current visa (working holiday) expire and to apply for the couples visa offshore.

I think the biggest hurdle we're facing is that we do not have a joint bank account, nor is my name on any of the utilities or bills. My name only appears on the lease at this time. For some reason my partner thought that because I wasn't an Australian resident that she was unable to add my name to the accounts.

Again, I want to thank you. You've brought a little ray of hope into a home where we have begun to prepare for the worst. 

-Ric


----------



## Zultan (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi, I think you're worrying too much!! You're actually living together and you haven't applied for your visa yet, so there is time for you to build some more evidence.  

P.S. Aussie immigration are the worst people to ask for advice - all they deal with is applying the law.

I understand your WHV may prevent you from getting a joint account, but all you need do is prove that you're both living at the same address. In a lot of ways applying ONSHORE would be better for you - you're more likely to get an face-to-face interview with your case officer and clearly you're in a committed relationship so all this will do is add weight to your case.

Here is the link you asked for about the waiver:

*Waivers*

The one-year relationship requirement does not apply if the applicant can establish that there are compelling and compassionate circumstances for the grant of the visa. For example:

* in the case of a de facto partner relationship where there is a child from the relationship
* * at the time of application of the partner visa, the de facto relationship was registered as a prescribed relationship in the relevant Australian state or territory legislation
* * in the case of a same-sex de facto relationship, where cohabitation was contrary to law in the applicant's country of residence.

Australian Immigration Fact Sheet 35. One-Year Relationship Requirement


----------



## Zultan (Aug 4, 2009)

P.S. I'm off to bed. Still got plenty of ideas - if you feel I can help out more. Apologies that it's going to take me eight hours or so to reply.


----------



## CyricScott (Mar 15, 2009)

No worries. That'll give my partner and I a little more time to mull over the options


----------



## CyricScott (Mar 15, 2009)

Just got off the phone with BDM and was told that we cannot apply to register our relationship because I do not have permanent residency in Australia.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Callback and ask for a weblink. I reviewed the relationships register link and it doesn't mention Permanent Residency at all.



CyricScott said:


> Just got off the phone with BDM and was told that we cannot apply to register our relationship because I do not have permanent residency in Australia.


----------



## Zultan (Aug 4, 2009)

Which state are you in? I think you've been given bad advice by BDM


----------



## CyricScott (Mar 15, 2009)

amaslam said:


> Callback and ask for a weblink. I reviewed the relationships register link and it doesn't mention Permanent Residency at all.


I'm reading through the website, and now the response I was given on the phone seems a bit silly. 

I called again and had apparently misunderstood what he'd told me. 

He said that my partner and I are more than welcome to apply, but because I was not a permanent resident it was likely they wouldn't approve us.

He said that they've been known to deny applications if they feel it was for immigration purposes. 

He said he just didn't want to see us apply and lose the $187 application fee.

After hearing that I'm not really sure how I feel about applying.


----------



## Zultan (Aug 4, 2009)

But you aren't doing this for immigration purposes? You're doing this because you're already in a committed relationship and you'd like to register it - that is what register was created for. Doing it for immigration purposes would imply you're registering with a random stranger, just to stay in Australia.

Here's great advice :: Stop asking for advice from the Australian officials!


----------



## CyricScott (Mar 15, 2009)

I know that our relationship is genuine, it just bothered me that they scrutinize Non-PR's so heavily. There's no comfort in being told that they're likely to deny our application when they know nothing about us.

I'm wondering if applying in person would better our chances?

Also, we're in Victoria just outside of Melbourne. 

I suppose I should stop calling them, the advice I'm usually given leads to more questions than answers. 

I worry too much, I'm sure of that. It's hard not to when our future and our happiness relies so heavily on the outcome of our application.

Oh, and the reason we were going to apply offshore is because we won't meet the 12 month criteria (this was before we had thought about registering) until 05/12/2010 which is a sunday. I would have to be out of the country before we could submit it.


----------



## Zultan (Aug 4, 2009)

which state are you in?


----------



## CyricScott (Mar 15, 2009)

Zultan said:


> which state are you in?



Victoria, Narre Warren specifically.


----------



## Zultan (Aug 4, 2009)

Right, now I understand: the issue is that being on a WHV you're "not normally a resident of Victoria". You can't register from a holiday visa.

But from what you've explained you'd still be eligible to apply onshore for a 820 defacto visa - once you've been living together for 12 months in December, you can gather your file together and submit your application shortly before your WHV expires


----------



## CyricScott (Mar 15, 2009)

Yeah, but we won't meet the 12 month cohabitation until the 5th of december, which is 1 year from the date I arrived. 

Unless I'm defining 12 months differently, which might definitely be the case, lol.

It falls on a sunday and we wouldn't be able to submit before I left. It could be BS, but this is what I was told by immigration. In that instance I had called to ask if or not we would meet the 12 month requirement if we submitted onshore on the 3rd. 

AS with every ambiguous answer I've received the woman said "You can try, but it's unlikely you'll meet the 12 months."


----------



## Zultan (Aug 4, 2009)

People do walk into the DIAC offices and hand in their visa application the day their WHV expires!


----------



## CyricScott (Mar 15, 2009)

This is what I was hoping to do, but the 5th is a Sunday which means none of the offices will be open.


----------



## CyricScott (Mar 15, 2009)

I just wanted to update that we will be applying offshore. I've already booked my flight. My partner and I would rather spend 6 or so months apart and be able to go over our application with a fine tooth comb before submission. We feel like rushing to apply onshore isn't our best option.

That being said, we completed our will last night, and will be attempting to register our relationship with the state at the end of October.

Do we need to submit our will to any government agencies for it to be official, or is it similar to the US; meaning once it is witnessed it is a legal document and only needs safe keeping?

I am still looking for ideas on what we might be able to produce for evidence to include with our application.


----------



## Zultan (Aug 4, 2009)

Wow! I'm slightly baffled by that way forward. Personally I think you would have been better off investing the money in a decent migration agent (e.g. Welcome to Austimmigration | George Lombard Consultancy Pty. Ltd. , Home Page , Go Matilda - Your Gateway to Australia - Visa, Tax and Financial Planning for Australia , EUREKA migration ) to guide your application rather than a flight out of the country.. 

Especially as if you do manage to register your relationship, the 12 month rule is waivered and once you leave the country you're then no longer living together and you'll need to think about how you then prove you're still in a defacto relationship.

Not sure what you need to do for your wills (I'm still in the UK, where what you say about witnessing and safe keeping stands true).

Please please please speak to an agent before you make your next step.


----------



## CyricScott (Mar 15, 2009)

We talked about working with an agent, but we simply can't afford it. If we had the money we would have gone that route 6 or so months ago.


----------



## Zultan (Aug 4, 2009)

But you can afford a flight out of Australia?


----------



## Zultan (Aug 4, 2009)

Here's a free assessment! http://www.pinoyau.com/ASESSMENT PAGE.htm


----------



## Zultan (Aug 4, 2009)

And another: EUREKA migration - CONTACT

Both of these would give you the option of a professional letting advising you if onshore of offshore was the best route.


----------



## Zultan (Aug 4, 2009)

Here's another offering a free Telephone assessment : http://www.migrationassistance.com.au/feesandcharges.html

P.S. All the links to agents I've given are respected on the forums in which I post!


----------



## CyricScott (Mar 15, 2009)

Zultan said:


> Here's another offering a free Telephone assessment : http://www.migrationassistance.com.au/feesandcharges.html
> 
> P.S. All the links to agents I've given are respected on the forums in which I post!


I'll work with them in the morning. I have about $3500 to work with, which doesn't include the police checks and application fees I still need to pay for.

I tend to have piss poor luck when it comes to anything important. 

My worst fear is using what little money we have left only to be told to pack my bags and not being able to afford to leave. I have no idea what they'd do with me then.


----------



## Zultan (Aug 4, 2009)

Your worst case scenario isn't going to happen. Especially if you've taken advice on which visa you should apply for (regardless of if you end up using an agent to execute the application on your behalf).


----------



## CyricScott (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm now waiting on one callback and 2 emails from the migration agents you listed.

We just added my name to my partner's bank account, should get a letter confirming that in a few days time. I've been added to all the utility accounts, and we got a very nice letter from our landlord dictating that I had been residing at our address since 05/12/2009 and am listed on the rental agreement.

Waiting for written statements from the utility accounts and such to bring with us to the Victoria BDM. We're going to apply in person and bring all of these documents as evidence in the hopes that my being a non-pr won't weight so heavily on their decision.


----------



## Zultan (Aug 4, 2009)

You mentioned before that you'd taken your dog to the vets, I presume they gave you a printed itemised bill? It might be worth phoning them up and asking if they could re-issue the bill in both your names (I did this with my sons nursery!).

P.S. It sounds like you're doing all the right things !!


----------



## CyricScott (Mar 15, 2009)

I suppose I could ask. I had paid the vet bills with my card, I have the receipts showing my credit car information and my name. 

We also have the agreement and contract from the pet shop where we got the dog. The application is in both of our names, would this be worth including?


----------



## Zultan (Aug 4, 2009)

In my case, I usually get a printed sheet detailing everything the vet is billing me for - that has both my name and address on it - like an invoice. If they didn't provide you with one, might be worth asking if they can (and in both your names)? 

The agreement and contract from the pet-shop are also great evidence. Definitely include it!

Anything that has both your names on it!


----------



## Zultan (Aug 4, 2009)

Did you get any positives from the migration agents?


----------



## CyricScott (Mar 15, 2009)

Yeah, we've decided to work with Les Mighalls. He seems like a fantastic guy and very knowledgeable.


----------



## Zultan (Aug 4, 2009)

That is fabulous news! I've heard nothing but good words spoken about him. Keep me posted on your progress


----------



## CyricScott (Mar 15, 2009)

Will do. We're meeting with him this afternoon, so I should know more tonight.


----------



## Johnfromoz (Oct 20, 2010)

*Also have a question about the same visa group*

Hi!

I hope that everything is going smoothly for the OP and he doesn't mind that I ask a similar question in his thread. After all, this is my first post and here seems to be some very good advice. 

So, here I go. I am a naturalised Aussie expat who has spent the last 4, or so, years in Europe engaging in various projects. 2,5 years ago I met a fine lady with whom we set up a family and have a son, another is on his way. We decided that it is no longer profitable for us to spend time in Europe and decided that we move back to Australia. That is, I am moving back but she has to find a suitable visa solution. First, I thought that it would be easiest to use the 12 month electronic tourist visa with 3 months at a time but then again, it is not very healthy for pregnant women to fly out of the country every 3 months. So, I did some research and figured that visa subclass 309/100 would be the best option since,

1) We have lived together for 2,5 years.

2) We have a common child who has an Australian citizenship.

3) Another child is due in May-June, who will also have Australian citizenship.

4) We plan on to live together and have more children.

Seems that she meets the criteria, not only for subclass 309 but also for subclass 100.

What do the experts think? Am I right in my interpretation of the immigration rules? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Zultan (Aug 4, 2009)

Yep, you definitely meet the criteria for subclass 100.. your next step should be to read this *http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1127.pdf* back to front and cover to cover!


----------



## Johnfromoz (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks for your prompt reply!

Been there, done that.  However, getting down to the practical side... They ask for a lot of various documents and supporting documents proving an existing relationship. Since you seem to be very well informed, then what do I really need to include with my spouse' application? Where we live, common bank accounts are not very usual, so we don't have one. Neither are usual common bills. Yes, we have bills and statements that come to a mutual address but they are not joint.

Besides, there seems to be a requirement that I need to prove that I live in Australia. That is going to be hard, since I've spent several years overseas. Will they just ignore it? After all, we are planning on moving back to Sydney, to raise family there.


----------



## Zultan (Aug 4, 2009)

Documents addressed to you as individuals at the same address counts. You just need to cover off in your personal statements that joint accounts aren't the normal practice in Finland.

Here's what I used as evidence for my own 100 partner visa: 

Certified (some by a magistrate/some by a local solicitor)

* Confirmation of Death in Service payment from my partner to me
* Confirmation of Death in Service payment from my me to partner
* Partner's car insurance with me as named driver
* My car insurance partner as named driver
* Joint mortgage offer
* Remortgage correspondence from conveyancing solicitor
* First joint bank statement
* Council Tax bill from 2008
* Mine, my partner's and son's passport & birth certs


Uncertified

* Numerous travel and holiday itineraries going back to 2002
* Invoice from nursery addressed to both of us
* Amex statement showing partner's supplementary card on my account
* Stat decs (Our's, Both mums, A friend).
* Personal statement from me about my criminal record
* 3 x Character Refs from Friends saying i'm upstanding and no longer a crim!
* Partner's employer reference, job profile and a recent p60

Think of cards, invitations, boarding cards etc that might have both your names on.

You don't need to prove that you currently live in Australia, just that you have the right to live there (i.e. are a citizen or permanent resident). My own Aussie partner has been in the UK for 12 years and it was never questioned.


----------



## Johnfromoz (Oct 20, 2010)

The only thing we have, out of your listed certified ones, we have mine, my partner's and son's passport & birth certs. We can arrange that she puts me as a designated driver on her car's rego papers but it will have a very recent date on them, actually current one, which might be a problem for the good embassy workers.

Stat decs. won't be a problem, besides, my mom is an Aussie. Is partner's employer reference really that important? Besides, who is the partner? Me or my wife who applies for the visa? My spouse works as a casino manager on a cruise ship, so she can get it but will it really help?


----------



## Zultan (Aug 4, 2009)

anything you can do to get your names on documents helps. Writing a will is a good one. You have kids together (which is pretty strong evidence in itself!). Have you kept any Christmas cards addressed to you both? Have you visited Australia together?

The non-Aussie is the applicant and the Aussie is the sponsor. The non-Aussie makes the application. 

The reason I submitted my partner's employee reference (remember she is the Aussie) was to show that we were not sat claiming benefits in the UK and thus weren't planning to become benefit claimants in Oz. This part of the application is dumb, since our son was born we have relied upon my income whilst she became a homemaker, but immigration didn't care one bit about my earnings!


----------



## Johnfromoz (Oct 20, 2010)

1) Well, there is no real good reason to write Chrissy cards to one another, when people live together.  We are kinda IT-freaks who sms each other or send e-mails which are quickly deleted. 

2) We have never visited Australia together but we have lived in Florida, Sweden, Estonia and Finland together, not for that long, but we have photos, which presumably don't count much with DIMA and I suppose that some evidence can be gathered about these co-livings, like CC copies of purchased tickets, boarding passes and some purchases. Will this help?


----------



## Zultan (Aug 4, 2009)

1. I mean't Christmas cards (or invitations to parties, weddings etc) from other family members or Friends - this demonstrates that others see you as a couple.

2. If you have lived in multiple places, can you get hold of the travel itineraries? These will show you travelling as a couple over a number of years.

P.S. I worked in Finland once, I miss the Koskenkova!


----------



## Johnfromoz (Oct 20, 2010)

Invitations to parties are no problem.

Travel iteneraries are so-so. All ferry-based ones are free for her, so there is no record of that but airline ones to Florida through Iceland, do exist.

Yes, Koskenkorva is good but Finlandia and Swedish Absolut are preferred by me. In large quantities, as is meant to be in polarland. 

BTW, does it matter where an application is lodged? My son's citizenship application was lodged in Berlin office. The guy handling it got fired or retired. They forgot to inform me about it. And the application got "archived". So, it took a lot of hassle to get it processed.


----------



## Zultan (Aug 4, 2009)

Your nearest embassy is in Stockholm: Home - Australian Embassy - which also covers Finland.


----------



## Johnfromoz (Oct 20, 2010)

Stockholm Embassy is by appointment only and does not handle such applications. They are very polite, understanding and friendy but all serious applications are referred to Berlin. Stockholm handles only "easy" passports and such.


----------



## Zultan (Aug 4, 2009)

Ahh... sounds like you're stuck with Berlin...


----------



## Johnfromoz (Oct 20, 2010)

So, UK is not an option? I know from several facts that Thai Embassy in the UK issues 12 month visas and is VERY liberal with applications, compared to Scandinavian designated ones. Quite a few friends went that way. I contemplated this way myself but chose to go back home, instead of Phuket.


----------



## Johnfromoz (Oct 20, 2010)

BTW, any ideas how long does it take for Berlin office to process this application? 

And, if it takes pretty long then is the applicant allowed to visit Australia on an electronic tourist visa? Thanks.


----------



## Zultan (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi, I don't if there are any restrictions on which office you submit your application to. I know that the UK office is currently quoting 6 months to process a partner visa.

Yes, the applicant can travel to Australia on a tourist visa whilst the visa is processed. You need to let your case officer know that this is what you're doing and be prepared to leave Australia and re-enter on your partner visa (a lot of people hop over to New Zealand for this purpose).


----------



## Johnfromoz (Oct 20, 2010)

Ok, but do I understand it correctly that once partner visa application is lodged, then the applicatnt will get Medicare coverage or am I mistaken in this respect? After all, we have a baby due next year and private health care is not cheap.


----------



## Zultan (Aug 4, 2009)

You don't get the benefits of the the visa until it has been granted - especially if you are applying offshore. If you're applying onshore from a substantive visa (which a tourist visa isn't) you could be allowed a bridging visa whilst the spouse visa is processed - this could give you extra rights and benefits.

That said, Finland has a reciprocal agreement with Australia so she would be entitled to free treatment through that: Visitors to Australia - United Kingdom, Sweden, Finland, Norway, the Netherlands, Belgium, Malta and Italy - Medicare Australia

Also, if she is in Australia on a tourist visa - you can by fixed term travel medical insurance before you leave, more cheaply than (for example) BUPA.


----------



## Johnfromoz (Oct 20, 2010)

Zultan said:


> Also, if she is in Australia on a tourist visa - you can by fixed term travel medical insurance before you leave, more cheaply than (for example) BUPA.


I don't think that travel insurance will cover pregnancy. It usually has a 12 month waiting period.


----------



## Zultan (Aug 4, 2009)

Scrap that part of the idea then  I'm just a well meaning amateur at this! lol..


----------



## Johnfromoz (Oct 20, 2010)

Oh well, we all try our best.  Nevertheless, you've been of great help. Thank you!


----------



## JohnAustralia (Mar 17, 2011)

My experience with the hot line is:

If you are very lucky you will get the right information.

If you call again to confirm, you need a miracle to get the right information once again.

I have also been told that residency is necesary for my son (application by conferral other situations form 1290) and if you look at it carefully on numer 16 it says:
if you are born to a former australian citizen jump to section B
And that it exactly the case of my son! I told the guy of the hot line that!
He said no, and that he confirmed with his supervisor!

If you look at it carefully, the residency is not required for my son because after point 16 comes 17 were they ask for the date he first entered Australia, visa dates etc... But it clearly says "go to section B"

I dont see the use of those people if they cant give people the right info.

And I dont see why you can not register your relationship (they are afraid it is for immigration reasons) Well tell them that if the waiver exists it is because there are people who live together for ather reasons than just immigration!


----------



## sbu_opt (Mar 26, 2012)

*Off shore De facto or fiance sponsorship or?*

Hello All,
First of all, thanks for this website as I have found valuable info  Sorry I was like ‘hijacking’ your thread as I am new member and have no idea how to create new thread, but would need advice immediately.
Please let me try to explain our condition:
I have a partner, Indonesian that holds Australian PR. He is now located in Indonesia and work in Indonesia as he also want to take care his father that have health problem. He was study in Sydney and stay there for almost 2 years and last year just extended his PR visa. We were met in June 2010 through a mutual friend, and start the relationship in Sept 2010. I am Indonesian and work in Singapore, there are times in between that we visit each other, but usually I am the one who will visit him as I would like to visit my mum and sister as well . The frequency is about once a month but there are times that I was so busy at work that took 3 months to meet each other. There are also times when I am not working in Singapore (my contract expired), I will go back to Indonesia for 2 to 3 months to know him better (happen twice). Now we are planning to move further, we plan to engage in near future (perhaps in April or May 2012). However we would like to try to live together in Australia for few months to see whether we can survive there , so that we can see how each of us can fit each other when both working and so on before we decide to get married this year. Btw I work as Oracle Financial Consultant. 
Please help to advice on which way is the fastest and best for our case so that we can stay, and work together in Australia as soon as possible. What I can think of will be the de facto sponsorship or fiancé (prospective marriage) sponsorship. However for de facto sponsorship we don’t live together even when I go back to Indonesia. For fiancé also we haven’t choose the church as we would like to see how we can fit each other during ‘real’ life in Australia, however perhaps we can look for help to this part 
Please help to advise if there is any better way than those 2 options above , what would be the best way for us and how long is the time required for the process so that we could stay together in Australia, and how much is the cost.
Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance all…God bless!

Cheers,
Shirley


----------



## JohnAustralia (Mar 17, 2011)

sbu_opt said:


> Hello All,
> First of all, thanks for this website as I have found valuable info  Sorry I was like ‘hijacking’ your thread as I am new member and have no idea how to create new thread, but would need advice immediately.
> Please let me try to explain our condition:
> I have a partner, Indonesian that holds Australian PR. He is now located in Indonesia and work in Indonesia as he also want to take care his father that have health problem. He was study in Sydney and stay there for almost 2 years and last year just extended his PR visa. We were met in June 2010 through a mutual friend, and start the relationship in Sept 2010. I am Indonesian and work in Singapore, there are times in between that we visit each other, but usually I am the one who will visit him as I would like to visit my mum and sister as well . The frequency is about once a month but there are times that I was so busy at work that took 3 months to meet each other. There are also times when I am not working in Singapore (my contract expired), I will go back to Indonesia for 2 to 3 months to know him better (happen twice). Now we are planning to move further, we plan to engage in near future (perhaps in April or May 2012). However we would like to try to live together in Australia for few months to see whether we can survive there , so that we can see how each of us can fit each other when both working and so on before we decide to get married this year. Btw I work as Oracle Financial Consultant.
> ...


Hello, 
I am not an expert, but if I understand there is not many ways to go to Australia to live and work. If your parner is Australian or if he is from New Zeeland or if he has a permenant visa, then he can sponsor you and you can obtain a partner visa (temporary) + permanant visa (after 2 years living in Australia and prooving that you are still living with your partner. It is a very long process (parner visa) you have to proove to Australian Immigration that you have been living with your parner together for at least 2 years at the time you send your application. You also have to pass expensive medical tests (aids, lungs, ect...) by a doctor that is in the list of doctors that they give you. You also have to pay the application. If your application is not succesfull, you loose all the money you have invested. All your documents must be in English language, if not, they must be translated by a certified translator, you need many documents:
Identification, Birth certificates, proof of Australian Citizenship/Visa (your partner)
Proof that you live together (tenancy agreement, bank documents, and any other documents taht can help proove that your relation is genuine), proof of "good caracter" (a police record that is very recent of every country you have lived in since you are 18 years old saying that you have not commited any crimes) exp: if you have lived in England and France, then you need one police certificate for England (already in English )+ a french police certificate (original document + translation into english). You can also send some photo's of yourselves together "on holidays for example" You will also need to fill in a document number 40sp (sponsorship) + document number 47sp. Very important: All the documents you send must be cerfied copies of the original example: My passport (I take a photocopy of my passport (Only the page with the photo and important information like my name birth date,etc... then I go to the Australian Immigration at the Australian High Commision/Consulate/Embassy and I pay them (exp 7€) and they look at my passport and the photocopy and thay put a special stamp on the photocopy. I send the photocopy with my Visa application and NOT MY PASSPORT. And the same for every document I send. If you have 100 documents (100 x 7€ = 700€) Also very important: Your sponsor must have money/work in australia in order to sponsor you (you cant sponsor somebody if you dont have a certain amount of money) you must proove with bank statments, tax documents,ect...
As you can see mooving to Australia is not easy, it is expensive, time consuming, complicated and there is a risk (your application can be rejected and you loose all that time and money).

Another way is to be sponsored by a company, but it is difficult, because then the company has to do a lot of paperwork (with you) and pay a lot of money (very expensive applications) and it only works for some people who have very important califications (doctors, teachers, etc...)

My parner and I have been planning to move to Australia since 2009, we still havn't sent our partner visa application (april 2012).


----------



## craic'n_aussie (May 9, 2013)

I'm sorry to jump in on this thread but i was just wondering if what peoples experiences were with this visa. Have got your visa sorted or have you have sent off your documentation?? Because i need abit of advice on our situation for moving back to Aus (hopefully next year!)

In the short, me and my partner (who is british) have been together 4 years in march (just past). In those 4 years we've lived together about 25 months but only 13 of those months have been consecutive, without having to be seperated. Reasons being mainly because of study requirements. During that time we kept in contact through skype (mainly), letters, texts and calls. We have A LOT of evidence from travelling aswell. We have 2 joint bank accounts, one in New Zealand and one in Northern Ireland. We would like to lodge our visa either in Northern ireland or london.

We also would have a lot of evidence of joint invitations, photos, letters from family members. Is there any extra things we could include aswell?

After reading this thread though i noticed someone mentioned about student loans and how this could affect your application. I have a student loan outstanding which i haven't started paying off because i haven't been working full time in aus. Will this affect our application?

All in all we would just like to know.. do we have a shot?! Should i stress about the HELP loan or not at all?


----------



## luzbishop (May 3, 2014)

Once we have compiled all of our evidence and applications, what is the best way to package and send it off. We currently have it semi-organized on our kitchen table, but it just seems like a mass of paper. Is there anything we can do to make it seem more organized and personal?


----------



## basforsj (Jan 22, 2015)

luzbishop said:


> Once we have compiled all of our evidence and applications, what is the best way to package and send it off. We currently have it semi-organized on our kitchen table, but it just seems like a mass of paper. Is there anything we can do to make it seem more organized and personal?


Hi Luzbishop,

A user called Zultan made a great post on the first page of this thread (I can't post a link but you will find it on page one of this post). 

I think making sure you make it neat and including all the relevant information it will be fine. It seems like they don't like complicated filing systems or equipment (dividers etc). Our immigration agent just put everything in a neat pile - we used plain A4 sheets as dividers and just noted on what the 'section' included.


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

Hi Guys, 

I want to ask about the chances of granting 309 Visa for a newly wedded wife. Suppose someone with PR gets married in their home country, the marriage is through family sort of arranged marriage. This PR guy now only have marriage certificate and wedding & honey moon pictures. What if he cannot produce all the proves required to prove that the marriage is genuine? as this is the culture of many Arab countries. 

Do you think such case has a good chance of acceptance, or you think a rejection is the more likely outcome in this scenario.


----------

